# Pokemon BW coming to Disney XD Malaysia!



## blubbermarble (May 8, 2016)

Hey there,

I'm from Malaysia and I saw from the Disney XD's *Rise of the Toons* promo that *Pokemon BW* is coming to Disney XD Malaysia on *late May/early June*.

Here's the proof from the screenshots I've taken when i was watching via the Astro on the go app.


----------



## Blue (May 8, 2016)

While we enjoy XYZ, you're better of watching it online.


----------



## DarkRioru (May 8, 2016)

what the flipping fuck!?!? don't get me wrong, I love pokemon but, why disney XD?


----------



## JustAKirby (May 8, 2016)

Man you guys are a season behind


----------



## Flame (May 10, 2016)

you gonna love pokemon X & Y in the year 2029


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 11, 2016)

blubbermarble said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I'm from Malaysia and I saw from the Disney XD's *Rise of the Toons* promo that *Pokemon BW* is coming to Disney XD Malaysia on *late May/early June*.



Wow! Pokemon is now on Malaysia! Terima kasih Disney XD (Thank you Disney XD)!!! 



DarkRiolu264 said:


> what the flipping fuck!?!? don't get me wrong, I love pokemon but, why disney XD?



I give you about airing Pokemon on my country. First, it was aired on NTV7 Malaysia since year 2000 and stopped on few year later (I don't remember it).  Reasons, I don't know...  Next, this anime was moved into TV9 Malaysia and will continue or just repeated many times, plus skipped some season for unknown reasons.... Lastly, Astro Ceria was also aired this anime for repeated or continue season until stopped again....  For the country was aired begins with English dub (with Malay subtitle) and lastly aired with Japanese dub (with Malay translation dub). After that, this anime was stopped completely until now....


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 27, 2016)

From Disney XD Malaysia website! See the sneak peak video 1, 2 and 3 for Pokemon Black and White are here!

http://video.disney.my/pokemon-black-and-white-sneak-peek-3

Release date:- *4 to 10 June (Saturday to Friday) at 10 am*!

As you know, Malaysia will aired Pokemon so very late than Japanese and USA. Also, for other countries in entire world.


----------

